
Senate moves bill with up to $15,000 fines for sharing memes online - rchaudhary
http://www.theamericanmirror.com/senate-moves-bill-with-up-to-15000-fines-for-sharing-memes-online/
======
Fjolsvith
It'll go only as far as the SCOTUS review of 1st Ammendment violation.

